# SWF EAST, good quality????



## dcapparelinc (Oct 8, 2007)

hello,

i am a screenprinter who has been subbing out our embroidery. i am ready to take a step towards doing our own. i am looking at swf 6 needle single head to start. there main office is 20 mins from my shop (thought this was good for tech support). the people that do my work now have barudan's. they sware the swf east is garbage... will the swf east produce sew out's that are comparible to barudan if i have good digitizing? is this machine worth buying?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We have the SWF 1501c and it runs 12 hours a day, 4-6 days a week for the lat 18 months since we bought it without complaint. I would not get the MA-6, go with the 901c if you are serious but money is an issue, otherwise go with the 1501c. 

Keep in mind you be hard pressed to make a good $/hr with a single head on large stitch count jobs. You might want to look into a multi head like the 1504 Dream Machine SWF MESA Distributors, Inc. | SWF / E-UH1508D Embroidery Machine. This sucker cooks! It runs around $30K but the payback should be pretty quick on it. 

Some other notes, 
Stay away from multi-function machines. 
Make sure you visit the vendor with your artwork and have them run it on their machine for you.
You will need to get more accessories than come with the machine, look for hooping assitants like the hoopmaster, quick change hoops like fast frames, and a good supplier of consumables.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have had SWF equipment for 3 years and would never change , They are great machines. They also have great techs that are concerned with helping you to keep your equipment up and running. .... JB


----------



## dcapparelinc (Oct 8, 2007)

i appreciate your reply's. the machines looked great to me, but i had someone tell me that i would notice a big difference when i stitch a logo and then stitch the same logo on her barudan. i didn't think there could be that big of a difference or swf wouldn't be such a large company like they are. i meet with mark from swf to look at there equipment in there tampa office!!!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

send the stitch file to both vendors and ask them to send you back a sewout.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have used Melco,Tajima, and Baruden over the years. I find SWF to be of equal if not higher quality to them. I think they are of better quality than Melco and equal to the other three. The srvice after the sale with SWF is second to none. .... JB


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I have no complaint with my SWF 1501C, and I still feel that I got a good value.

Mesa Distributors (SWF's West Coast Distributor) has the worst excuse for a customer service department that I've ever seen -- both machine and software.

If you do mostly small embroidery jobs (50 pieces or less), you can probably get by with a 6 needle machine. Most logo's I do are 2 or 3 colors...sometimes 4. 

One reason to think about a 9 or 15 needle machine is the size of the stitch area. You may well need that larger area.

As for a 2 head machine, I would not make that investment until I really had the jobs flying out the door.


----------



## ChristyC (Feb 12, 2008)

I have yet to hear anyone say anything bad about an SWF machine. They have an excellent reputation and offer a quality product.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

ChristyC said:


> I have yet to hear anyone say anything bad about an SWF machine. They have an excellent reputation and offer a quality product.


SWF east also has a great service department nad tech support. .... JB


----------



## ChristyC (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes! They are very patient when I call with dumb issues due to being a total newbie


----------



## EmbDTG guy (Jun 23, 2008)

SWF's are great embroidery machines & the service from SWF East is terrific.
Plus if you are looking at a single head, they are the only company who offers a 100% trade up guarantee to help you grow your business.Grow Your Business with the safest investment in the industry - SWF East

Best Regards,
Mr Emb DTG Guy

Criticism is something we can avoid easily--by saying nothing, doing nothing, and being nothing. -Aristotle


----------



## BordaTek (Jul 27, 2008)

guest3300 said:


> We have the SWF 1501c and it runs 12 hours a day, 4-6 days a week for the lat 18 months since we bought it without complaint. I would not get the MA-6, go with the 901c if you are serious but money is an issue, otherwise go with the 1501c.
> 
> Keep in mind you be hard pressed to make a good $/hr with a single head on large stitch count jobs. You might want to look into a multi head like the 1504 Dream Machine SWF MESA Distributors, Inc. | SWF / E-UH1508D Embroidery Machine. This sucker cooks! It runs around $30K but the payback should be pretty quick on it.
> 
> ...


Hi guest3300,
I want to start a embroidery business so I all reading all about it in forums, I still have some doubt on what machine to buy I will appreciate a lot your help; my final options are SWF or Tajima, as you know Tajima is more expensive. with $19,000 Usd budget I have these possible strategies 
1) SWF/ E-T1501C 1 Head 15 color and if the business go well what you suggest buy another one the same model? 
or 
buy SWF / E-UK1502(2 head 15 color) with a credit. 
or
buy SWF / E-UK1504 (4 head 15 colors)

2) BUy a NEO2-TEJTII-C1501 (1 head 15 color), but the cons is I will not have money if I want to buy a second machine unless I get a credit which I do not like that much. 

3) How good is SWF with Hat/caps? for other garments like polo t-shirt they are going very well rigt?

4)The quality of the Tajime machine and its works justify its priece, is SWF better for best-value machine?
Any comments will help me alot 
Thanks you so much.
4)


----------

